# New Greek Car Import Law.



## robg

Can anyone shed any light, on the supposedly much
simplified law/rules , on importing an English car into
Greece?


----------



## jonus1

Hi haven't heard that Greece have simplified the rules
EU citizens may bring their State Registered car into Greece for a maximum of 6 mnths, after that the Car must be re-imported or cleared through customs in other word a registration tax is worked out on a percentage of a new car and a discount on older vehicles and there is a lot of paperwork and can be very expensive .
If your staying longer than 6 months works out far cheaper to buy a secondhand car in Greece


----------



## The Grocer

I had no issues bringing my car in TAX FREE, but you need to adhere 100% to time schedules and formalities.....

The whole process in Greece cost me 386 Euro, including the work of the importer I used but excluding the annual road tax.
For those interested the procedure I followed was:-
Greek Embassy in Holland Park, London presented them with:-
UK documents
- Council tax bills for the last 3 years
- Electricity, water bills for the last 3 years
- P45 & P60's for last three years
- UK Passport
- UK driving licence
- V5 for the car I intend to import into Greece
Note: you must have owned this car for a minimum of 6 months
The paperwork was completed and posted to me within the week.

Get an import / export expert to prepare the paperwork.....this cost me 200 Euros, you just can not do this yourself…….even if you can read Greek and understand the forms….
They will require all the documents from the Greek Embassy and
- Deeds of purchase of your Greek plot of land or house
- Greek tax number document
- Greek address details

You have to within 30 days (very important) present this to Greek Customs (on this definitely do it within 20 days as time is critical), the importer will do all this for you but you have to be present.
Providing you meet these criteria there is NO import duty to pay. I paid Customs 61 Euro...including the 31 Euro to the man who looked under the bonnet and showed the Customs Officer where the VIN Plate was !!!!!! (Jobs for the boys)
Then off to the ministry for vehicles with the Customs papers (technical dept) to obtain more paper.
They then issue even more paper....which you take to KTEO for the (MOT) test of compliance. Cost here 50 Euro.

Back to the ministry with this document, more paper issued and 75 Euro paid for the plates. (This you have to pay direct in a bank to their account (Millennium Bank)).
The office will then issue the green vehicle "log book" which has to be taken to the tax office and the year’s road tax paid. Returning this proof of payment to the ministry office I got my Red Plates !!!!
The time all this took was painful, 4 hours two days running in customs and each visit to other offices about an hour a piece. Fantastic service at KTEO though. Was it worth it……..yes, my car in the UK would be worth 4500 pounds. Here the same aged vehicle would cost me 8000 Euro.

I can not guarantee all locations in Greece will be the same, but I found by being patient, putting up with the frustrating length of time things took to be checked and double checked in good humour pays off…..every one I came across were helpful. (Just take a good book to read whilst you wait)


----------



## robg

Many thanks for a full and very informative post, The Grocer.
Can i just ask how long ago you completed your Import?.
The reason i ask is because,
just 3 weeks ago i was talking to a chap i know that moved to Zante in May of this year
and he has imported his British vehicle and changed to Greek plates, all for 200 euro.
Currently awaiting a reply to an email asking for further information.


----------



## The Grocer

robg said:


> Many thanks for a full and very informative post, The Grocer.
> Can i just ask how long ago you completed your Import?.
> The reason i ask is because,
> just 3 weeks ago i was talking to a chap i know that moved to Zante in May of this year
> and he has imported his British vehicle and changed to Greek plates, all for 200 euro.
> Currently awaiting a reply to an email asking for further information.


Hi there,

My vehicle was imported and completed October 2009. As I stated this included the importers fee for the work he done in filling in forms for me. My Greek is not good enough to have coped with the formal part.

regards


----------



## nikokons

I am a Greek that currently lives abroad. I wanted to import my car from NL (kia sorento 2003) but the customs wants 6000 euros, and indeed after i searched the customs regulations with a friend that is a layer this is the tax estimated +admin fees.tax depends on age of the car and engine capacity.

May I ask if you did put greek plates and/or you car is diplomatic? otherwise i would be very suprised that you imported your car without any taxes...especially now they even administered an extra tax..on cars with worth of more than 10000 euros factory price due to the crisis.


----------



## The Grocer

If you look back at the thread you will see the format I took. I paid no import tax at all. (I am not a dipolmat) 
The car now has Greek plates, however if I sell the car within 5 years I have to pay 20% of the tax that would have been levied for each year I sell prior to the five year period.
I also have had a friend from Belgium take the same action and he also had no issues. The most important criteria was the fact we owned the car for a period in excess of six months in a member EU state where we had resided.
I am unsure about your position as you state you are a Greek citizen and hence importing a car you bought abroad could be different.
The Greek government of course are being very naughty as under EU regulations they can not charge an import tax, but they get around it by declaring a "registration fee"......


----------



## nikokons

Grocer thank you for your reply. I dont doubt it and indeed the 6000 euros tax will give red plates and i am not allowed to sell the car for 5 years..but in your case itwas with no tax.
I am greek but i ve been living abroad for 5 years (i can proove it with contract house rental etc...) but well you did great job then.

may i ask what car do you have? (brand, engine capacity, year). I have the customs rules and tables in front of me and iwell i am out of words.

It would be really stupid if other rules apply for greeks and foreigners...

once more thanks a lot for your reply




The Grocer said:


> If you look back at the thread you will see the format I took. I paid no import tax at all. (I am not a dipolmat)
> The car now has Greek plates, however if I sell the car within 5 years I have to pay 20% of the tax that would have been levied for each year I sell prior to the five year period.
> I also have had a friend from Belgium take the same action and he also had no issues. The most important criteria was the fact we owned the car for a period in excess of six months in a member EU state where we had resided.
> I am unsure about your position as you state you are a Greek citizen and hence importing a car you bought abroad could be different.
> The Greek government of course are being very naughty as under EU regulations they can not charge an import tax, but they get around it by declaring a "registration fee"......


----------



## The Grocer

Hi again,

I imported a 2005 Citroen Picasso.

Greece is the only country in the EEC I know that "twists" the European law by charging a registration fee (tax) the way they do. We both know that fee movement of goods and people is a basic law throughout the EU. Clearly they want to stop Greeks buying cars outside of Greece.
I have pasted below a copy of an information sheet received from the Director of Customs in Athens...it may help you....

If you want to try it I think the first thing to do would be to go to the Greek Embassy where you are living now and declare you are going to change your country of residence.......take all the documents I previously wrote about....

Good luck.........

****************************************************************

Permenant Import of Vehicles–Change of Residence Certificate

EUROPEAN UNION NATIONALS, who are residents in other European Union Countries for at least three years, who decide to transfer their place of residence to Greece are exempt from VAT and Special Consumption Tax (SCT) currently levied in Greece on:
new and second-hand cars
new pleasure craft of a length exceeding 7.5m
new motorcycles, second-hand motorcycles of over 250cc
new and second-hand mobile caravans 

provided that:
- At the time of application the applicant has not been resident in Greece for more than two years.
- The applicant has/had been domiciled in another member state for at least 185 days in each year of the three years prior to their initial arrival in Greece.
- The applicant holds a change of residence certificate issued by the Greek Consular Authorities in the EU State of previous residence. This certificate is valid for use within 12 months.
- The applicant owned and used the vehicle in the prior EU member state of residence for at least 6 months and that appropriate TAX and VAT has been paid in the country of origin.
- The applicant is in possession of a 5-year residence permit. Applicants who are not in possession of a 5-year residence permit should be aware that, usually, the relevant taxes and dues are required to be paid or a bank guarantee deposited for a sum equal to those taxes and dues, until they produce a 5-year residence permit to the appropriate customs authorities.

Within one month from the date of importation, owners of such vehicles must appear in person at the nearest Customs Authority to request exemption from payment of SCT and VAT. The owner will then be permitted to purchase special Greek registration plates. Normally the charge for such plates is equivalent to 20% of the duties payable for full Greek plates. Vehicles entering Greece are also required to undergo a test at a Vehicle Technical Control Centre (KTEO). Diesel engine vehicles are not permitted to circulate in Athens, Piraeus or Salonika. It is highly recommended that all vehicle owners consult the nearest Greek Consulate for full information prior to their departure for Greece.

A VEHICLE IMPORTED UNDER THE ABOVE REGULATION may not be transferred, leased, pawned or lent, nor its use assigned in any other manner without prior approval by the customs authorities. In the event of transfer, lease, pawning, lending or assignment of the use of such a vehicle before the lapse of one year, the total amount of tax due shall be collected.

Authoritative information on this special concession is available from the Greek Customs Authorities at:
Director of Customs
Ministry of Finance Amalias 40
Athens 105 62
Telephone No: 210 324 5552
210 324 587


----------



## nikokons

you are great. thank you. For sure i will not leave this issue and search further into it. Greece,is i believe a perfect place to live,(given that you have money) however when it comes to Greeks (and being one of them) and on how the state works...(or doesnt work) i have nothing to say...NIGHTMARE.
when it comes to twisting laws...and regulations each one of us(greeks) have responsibility..this is why we ended like that.
anyways. Thank you for your quick responses!


----------



## Vincent Ramone

The Grocer said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I imported a 2005 Citroen Picasso.
> 
> Greece is the only country in the EEC I know that "twists" the European law by charging a registration fee (tax) the way they do. We both know that fee movement of goods and people is a basic law throughout the EU. Clearly they want to stop Greeks buying cars outside of Greece.
> I have pasted below a copy of an information sheet received from the Director of Customs in Athens...it may help you....
> 
> If you want to try it I think the first thing to do would be to go to the Greek Embassy where you are living now and declare you are going to change your country of residence.......take all the documents I previously wrote about....
> 
> Good luck.........
> 
> ****************************************************************
> 
> Permenant Import of Vehicles–Change of Residence Certificate
> 
> EUROPEAN UNION NATIONALS, who are residents in other European Union Countries for at least three years, who decide to transfer their place of residence to Greece are exempt from VAT and Special Consumption Tax (SCT) currently levied in Greece on:
> new and second-hand cars
> new pleasure craft of a length exceeding 7.5m
> new motorcycles, second-hand motorcycles of over 250cc
> new and second-hand mobile caravans
> 
> provided that:
> - At the time of application the applicant has not been resident in Greece for more than two years.
> - The applicant has/had been domiciled in another member state for at least 185 days in each year of the three years prior to their initial arrival in Greece.
> - The applicant holds a change of residence certificate issued by the Greek Consular Authorities in the EU State of previous residence. This certificate is valid for use within 12 months.
> - The applicant owned and used the vehicle in the prior EU member state of residence for at least 6 months and that appropriate TAX and VAT has been paid in the country of origin.
> - The applicant is in possession of a 5-year residence permit. Applicants who are not in possession of a 5-year residence permit should be aware that, usually, the relevant taxes and dues are required to be paid or a bank guarantee deposited for a sum equal to those taxes and dues, until they produce a 5-year residence permit to the appropriate customs authorities.
> 
> Within one month from the date of importation, owners of such vehicles must appear in person at the nearest Customs Authority to request exemption from payment of SCT and VAT. The owner will then be permitted to purchase special Greek registration plates. Normally the charge for such plates is equivalent to 20% of the duties payable for full Greek plates. Vehicles entering Greece are also required to undergo a test at a Vehicle Technical Control Centre (KTEO). Diesel engine vehicles are not permitted to circulate in Athens, Piraeus or Salonika. It is highly recommended that all vehicle owners consult the nearest Greek Consulate for full information prior to their departure for Greece.
> 
> A VEHICLE IMPORTED UNDER THE ABOVE REGULATION may not be transferred, leased, pawned or lent, nor its use assigned in any other manner without prior approval by the customs authorities. In the event of transfer, lease, pawning, lending or assignment of the use of such a vehicle before the lapse of one year, the total amount of tax due shall be collected.
> 
> Authoritative information on this special concession is available from the Greek Customs Authorities at:
> Director of Customs
> Ministry of Finance Amalias 40
> Athens 105 62
> Telephone No: 210 324 5552
> 210 324 587



Hi, Grocer, I hope that you are still around.. The change of residence certificate that you have posted is this new or is it the procedeure that you followed in your first post on this string?

I suppose what I am asking, because I know how Double Speaky Greek law is, what exactly is the certificate saying? I am a bit slow, I know, but I would appreciate your patience..

Regards.

Vincent


----------



## The Grocer

Vincent Ramone said:


> Hi, Grocer, I hope that you are still around.. The change of residence certificate that you have posted is this new or is it the procedeure that you followed in your first post on this string?
> 
> I suppose what I am asking, because I know how Double Speaky Greek law is, what exactly is the certificate saying? I am a bit slow, I know, but I would appreciate your patience..
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Vincent


Hi Vincent,

To my knowledge all remains the same. Noting your status (UK ex pat in USA), if you are in USA you need to check what applies to you if you do not meet the EU criteria.
Of course if you have a UK address and hence meet the criteria ensure you start the process at the Greek Embassy in Holland Park, London. You need to get there around 0830hrs in the morning.....and it can be a long day!

regards

Haydn


----------



## chinagirl

Hi there - I hope you get this  It's my first time on the forum so I am a bit clueless.. I am moving to Crete in Sept/Oct and would (in an ideal world) like to bring my little pretty baby Peugeot 206 cabriolet with me. I keep seeing stuff saying that it would be better to buy in Crete because of the tax I would have to pay. Having seen your post though I am wondering whether I could do it. Is there anywhere I can contact there to find out before I have it brought over (we would not drive - I know I will have to pay the cost of transit but can swallow that). What I don't want to happen is that I come unstuck when it comes to tax. The car is several years old but only 45,000 on the clock and I paid £3,500 for it second hand. All I really want is to get an idea of the cost of tax if they levy it. I have tried phoning the embassy in the UK but the girl who called me back a couple of days later was nice but was pretty hopeless. I can go to the embassy (have been there before) and do all the paperwork but just wondered if there was any way I could get a guestimate of the cost before wasting money going to London etc. I would be very grateful for your help.... so I can at least get on with it or knock it on the head and stop driving myself barmy.. she is such a pretty little thing though and a cabriolet for those longed for sunshine days. To be honest I hardly ever take the lid down here because I feel like such a prat )))


----------



## The Grocer

Hi Chinagirl,
May be some-one on this forum will be able to give you the E-Mail of a reliable importer in Crete (I am in the Peloponnese so can't help there), and you can mail to ask full costs. Expect his fee to be around 200 euro to do all the running about for you after you arrive with the car.
Make sure he realises you will have it put on RED PLATES (import tax free), and that you will do all the necessary paperwork from the Embassy in Holland Park. 

Really it should not cost much at all. One thing you do need to remember is that car insurance here is expensive.....expect to pay 400-600 euro per year for fully comprehensive, then of course there is road fund tax (circulation tax). In your case this will be based on engine cc. Not too bad if under 1600cc but over that starts to rise and over 1927cc is extortionate.......

I think the shipping will cost a fair bit though, why not post on the forum and see if someone would drive it out for you / with you......?


----------



## chinagirl

Hi and thank you for your very swift response... Not a bad idea at all if I could find someone but I am moving household goods as well so it may all just get too much for me to handle  Will have to see if any responds first like you have suggested. Thanks for taking the trouble trying to assist me x


----------



## iMulti

Hello!
I don't understand... How much I need to pay, if I want import my car (Kia Sportage 1.7 TDI) from Lithuania to Greece?


----------



## moonlight000000

hi does anyone know how much the fine is if u keep your car in greece over the 6 month peroid


----------



## OldPro

Moonlight, the car can be impounded and besides a fine you would have to pay the tax as well as daily impound fees until you get through all the paperwork. In practice, many people simply lose the car completely when they can't come up with the money.

This is Greece we are talking about and that means just about anything can happen. The only good advice anyone can give is to either go through the paperwork necessary to register the car or don't bring it to Greece.

It also depends on the car. Bring an old beater that you don't care about and you can see how long you get away with it. If it is impounded just say goodbye. Or have the right connections and nothing will happen.

I drove a bright red classic 1980 MGB convertible on Rhodes for 3 years without registering it. Since there was only one other MGB on the entire island, it was pretty hard for the car not to be recognized. No one ever bothered me. But, I drank coffee nearly every day with the local cops and I don't doubt anyone asking would be told, 'leave him alone'.


----------



## The Grocer

moonlight000000 said:


> hi does anyone know how much the fine is if u keep your car in greece over the 6 month peroid



Have PM'd you


----------



## xabiaxica

The Grocer said:


> Have PM'd you


The member won't get it until his PM facility is activated. He needs more posts


----------



## Oatey

Hello,

I know this is a slightly old thread, but from what I can tell, the same rules still apply for importing a vehicle into Greece.

I know I can provide everything necessary for the Change of Residence Certificate, but I have 2 problems.

The first is that there are no appointment times available at the Greek Embassy in London for COR certificates - like none whatsover. I have emailed them and waiting for a reply. I'm in Colombia at the moment, back to the UK for 3 weeks in March and then begin the drive back to Greece in early April. But I could literally go to the Embassy at the drop of a hat if there was an appointment. (On that note can you just turn up without one?)

The second problem I have is that the vehicle is a 9 seater Vivaro minibus, which I've been told by a few different Greek friends that it is not possible to have such a vehicle as an individual in Greece - and that it is only possible to have it under a company or busines name.

So I am wondering what would happen on arrival back in Greece (I was there last summer with the same van but less than 6 months) - would they refuse to allow me to import it? Or would it be impossible to get insurance as an individual?

Yes I am using the van as part of a business (self-employed at least). I am there every summer and am loathed to drive it back to the UK every year just for an MOT. Also there is the problem things might be more difficult next summer after the transition period ends.

I have considered going down the route of Bulgarian registration for the vehicle (the place I live in Greece is relatively close to the BG border), so at least I could have it in Greece 6 months of the year and then find somewhere in BG to store it over winter (I literally only need it for the summer months). But BG registration also has its own problems.

If anyone has any advice I would be more than happy to hear it.

Thanks!


----------



## Loutraki life

We keep one car with BG numbers and didn't have the problems for two years. If you are near the borders, just cross them and in couple miles will find insurance brokers and garage with MOT. This year will try to register other car in Greece with Greek temporary numbers, can use the car no more than 180 days a year, the staff of customs will cease it and so on. You must have the garage or secure parking and guarantor. Our is in our garage, hopefully we'll manage to fly this summer. If interested, let us know. Will update.


----------

